# Zeit Einloggen



## Nordfriesen (29. Mai 2010)

Hi

Wie kann ich es ändern ,dass ich mich nicht alle 5 Minuten neu Einloggen muss ?

Gruß


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeit Einloggen*

Ich denke mal Cookies erlauben sollte reichen


----------



## Joachim (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeit Einloggen*

Moin,

also das Forums-Timeout sollte bei etwa 20min liegen (bei erlaubten Cookie!). Ansonsten hilft womöglich auch, den Haken bei "Angemeldet bleiben" zu setzen.
Aber ich denk, auch das erfordert erlaubte Cookies für unsere Seite.

Der Cookie bei uns tut auch nicht weh  er ist schlicht für einige Funktionen des Forum unabdingbar.


----------



## Nordfriesen (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeit Einloggen*

Cookie waren erlaubt . Ähmmm aber der Hacken .... den hab ich wohl übersehen


----------

